# chute lubricant



## 1132le (Feb 23, 2017)

I have 2004 1332le is it ok to use grease under the chute?? i have it off to put my impeller kit on
thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Grease and oil attract dirt, I prefer not to use either, if I do use a lubricant in those type of situations, I use a graphite paste, Never-Seize.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

I like to use a chain lube. Specifically this;
Maxima 77920 Synthetic Chain Guard - 14 oz. Aerosol


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Dirt won't hurt the chute. I use grease/lube. I wipe it off when it gets dirty after a few years and put new stuff on.


----------



## cpchriste (Jan 19, 2014)

Big variety of opinions here I guess - - - -
I wouldn't use most chain lubes as they're generally made to stick, even at elevated temps
I would use waterproof grease as the environment isnt dirty but it is wet.
Anyone going to speak up for silicone lubes?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've used Mobil1 grease or snowmobile grease (both design for low temperatures)


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

hsblowersfan said:


> I've used Mobil1 grease or snowmobile grease (both design for low temperatures)


Agree. Low-temp grease is the way to go.Clean and regrease as needed or any time the chute is off.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

cpchriste said:


> Big variety of opinions here I guess - - - -
> I wouldn't use most chain lubes as they're generally made to stick, even at elevated temps
> I would use waterproof grease as the environment isnt dirty but it is wet.
> Anyone going to speak up for silicone lubes?


Its all good.... until temps get cold. Anything designed for low temperature use should be fine.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

I do lube the chute on my Toro because it's plastic on metal but the chute on my Cub is plastic on plastic so no lube needed.


----------

